# Samsung 10.1 vs. Ipad 2



## Wheatenbrat (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi, 

I know a lot of users here have ipad's and seem to love them, which is great. I'm wondering if anyone here has one of the new Samsung Galaxy 10.1 tabs, and if so what do you think of it? Also, for those who have the ipad 2, how much of an issue does it become that it does not support Flash? How frequently are you not able to view a video you would want to see because of the lack of flash support? Can you watch anything on youtube at all?

Thanks in advance! Just weighing the options....


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I've been looking at this one online,it has flash.

10 inch Android 2.2 Tablet PC WIFI/3G/Flash+FREE GIFT | eBay

You can also get a cover for this that has a keyboard,uses a USB port.

This is a great thread since I've been looking at these too and cheaper than I-Pad and has Android apps.


----------



## Wheatenbrat (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi Michelle, 
Hopefully we can get some good information here on these but I would be careful of the situation you listed. I bought some Jordan sneakers at Christmas from a similar type situation in the same area of China for my daughter that she 'had to have'....end result is they are still sitting in my bedroom - wrong color, wrong size, not authentic Jordan's and I'm out the money. The return address on the box was so smudged it couldn't be read to return them and they did not return emails. If you have a problem with something like that item, it would not be easy to return and you could end up being out the money. The other thing that is odd is that this is supposed to be an android device, but it's a replica of an ipad, not to mention even in the picture it has chinese characters on the screen - who knows if you could even change those ...too many red flags to me.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I just used it as for the picture and the basic info.I wouldn't buy anything from China,I should have looked at the address where it comes from.
Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Wheatenbrat said:


> Hi Michelle,
> Hopefully we can get some good information here on these but I would be careful of the situation you listed. I bought some Jordan sneakers at Christmas from a similar type situation in the same area of China for my daughter that she 'had to have'....end result is they are still sitting in my bedroom - wrong color, wrong size, not authentic Jordan's and I'm out the money. The return address on the box was so smudged it couldn't be read to return them and they did not return emails. If you have a problem with something like that item, it would not be easy to return and you could end up being out the money. The other thing that is odd is that this is supposed to be an android device, but it's a replica of an ipad, not to mention even in the picture it has chinese characters on the screen - who knows if you could even change those ...too many red flags to me.


 
Did you use a credit card? They will do a charge back,please try that,I hate to see people get ripped off.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

The ipad has it's own link to youtube so no issue there. It is sometimes very annoying not to have flash though. I hear in the grapevine that there is going to be a flash equivelent coming for the ipad. Typing on my ipad . Don't know about the others though.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Wheatenbrat said:


> Hi Michelle,
> Hopefully we can get some good information here on these but I would be careful of the situation you listed. I bought some Jordan sneakers at Christmas from a similar type situation in the same area of China for my daughter that she 'had to have'....end result is they are still sitting in my bedroom - wrong color, wrong size, not authentic Jordan's and I'm out the money. The return address on the box was so smudged it couldn't be read to return them and they did not return emails. If you have a problem with something like that item, it would not be easy to return and you could end up being out the money. The other thing that is odd is that this is supposed to be an android device, but it's a replica of an ipad, not to mention even in the picture it has chinese characters on the screen - who knows if you could even change those ...too many red flags to me.


 
If anyone is looking at the 10" Android tablet,please look at one in a Best Buy or electronics store locally.I wouldn't recommend buying it online,maybe Amazon.com might be ok,but I wouldn't buy online from anyone you don't know....

. I just used that link for informational purposes only. I wouldn't buy from China,the land of knock offs....


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I've put off getting one because I'm so confused on which one to get. Any help would be GREATLY appreciated.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Wheatenbrat said:


> Hi,
> 
> I know a lot of users here have ipad's and seem to love them, which is great. I'm wondering if anyone here has one of the new Samsung Galaxy 10.1 tabs, and if so what do you think of it? Also, for those who have the ipad 2, how much of an issue does it become that it does not support Flash? How frequently are you not able to view a video you would want to see because of the lack of flash support? Can you watch anything on youtube at all?
> 
> Thanks in advance! Just weighing the options....


Only think I'd worry about is,I had the Samsung Galaxy smart phone and had nothing but trouble w/ it,had it exchanged 6 times before they just gave me a new phone of my choice. So I wouldn't know about the Samsung Galaxy tablet...

I would go to a couple of electronic stores and check them out first.

I'm holding off until I know more about them.Once my Dell mini dies,I will consider one though....I'd like a small travel lap top.I have a Gateway 17 inch and th eDell mini,that came in real handy on a flight to Florida,since I was limited on my carry on weights,fit right into my Sherpa doggie carrier....Gateway was too big and too heavy....


----------



## Wheatenbrat (Mar 17, 2011)

I did pay with credit card, and honestly, when I called the bank to discuss the situation, they did put a temporary hold on the charge, but in order to remove it completely there was a list of things I needed to do, including bringing the sneakers to a local dealer of Jordan's and asking them to write a letter for me stating that these were not authentic. Honestly, the list I had to do to get the credit was just more than I was willing to go through. I mean come on, what clerk at a shoe store at the mall is going to write a letter for me for shoes I bought on-line... I thought that was ridiculous. When I ordered the shoes, it wasn't even through ebay - it was a site that looked legitimate. The big mistake I made was that there was no place on the site that indicated where their actual location was - big lesson learned for me, but an expensive one.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow ,I had bad situation w/ VISA so I never use them any more. I had a clerk at a hotel use my credit card number to order a $500 Coogi sweater for her boyfriend and VISA made me jump through hoops,file a police report, proove where the package was delivered,proove I was out of town at the time,proove I didn't recieve the item. I also had to proove that I paid cash for the room,I only used the card to reserve the room but paid cash when I go tthere,so the clerk who took down the number ...kept it.It was a real pain. They credited all but $50 after I prooved I didn't but it.

I had an issue w/ a defective camera I bought in New York,the store basically told me they'd give me a refund if I drove from Ohio back to NYC to return it. So I called American Express,the next couple of minutes,I got a return call from the NY store telling me they'd send me a new camera,film and extra batteries and a postage paid box to put the old camera in...

Had an issue w/ a Dell computer,Dell wouldn't make it right so American Express had me send it in to them and I got a refund through them.

Just had an issue w/ two Droid phones,mine and my son's after 6 exchanges on mine and 3 on his,AT&T wouldn't do any more,so American Express did,they refunded my money...

I don't know what the answer is any more,you just can't trust anyone...identity theft and credit card theft and fraud for knock offs is so bad. Anytime I see a site for designer stuff,I check it out.
I just pay a bit more and go to the authentic store,those knock off places are everywhere....


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I have an iPad 2 and absolutely love it. I researched all of the tablets, including ones that aren't released yet and decided on the iPad 2. It was my 5th wedding anniversary gift.

Not having access to Flash only becomes an issue for me when viewing a very select few websites and a couple of online ads like the Lowes weekly ad. With that being said, I also have an Android phone that HAS Flash (HTC Incredible) and still can't view the Lowes ad. LOL

I love my iPad much more than I ever thought I would. I love the Apple App store...it is hands down much better than the Android Marketplace. I play a lot of games on the iPad, mostly board games like Monopoly, Life, etc. I spend a lot of time browsing the web, in fact, I hardly turn on my PC anymore unless I need to print something or if my husband is using the iPad. I also use it to look up new recipes and use it in the kitchen. Oh, and I can't forget about watching Netflix in bed! The book reader function is pretty nice, you can download the free Kindle app and buy the Kindle books to read on your iPad.

The battery life is good, and it charges really fast using an outlet. I purchased the smart cover for it and love it. I bought a Zagg Invisishield for the front screen, and a ZaggSkin for the back to protect it from scratches. It's thin, light, and feels good to use. The video/camera feature is cool to have I suppose, but I don't use it, and knew I wouldn't when I bought it.

I would probably like a different tablet okay, but I know I wouldn't LOVE it. The iPad 2 really has it all. And, I also, heard that in the future a Flash equivalent may be available for Apple users. Now that the iPhone is available on Verizon, I will probably convert to an iPhone in the future.

Let me know if there are any other specifics you are wondering about!


----------



## Wheatenbrat (Mar 17, 2011)

Michelle, I didn't even think of going to Visa directly about that issue - I was dealing with the bank that the card was through. But since it was Visa, they probably would have made me jump through hoops as well. I'll definitely keep that in mind about the American Express - I always forget about those benefits. :smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante:

Lisa, Thank you so much - that is exactly the kind of information I was looking for! It sounds like you use the ipad exactly the way I would be planning to. I also have a droid phone (Droid 2) and I like it, but I just find it's not as easy to use as my ipod touch was (I lost it) :angry:. I definitely think if I got the Ipad that it would be very easy to use for me. With the droid phone I always feel like I'm missing things I could be doing with it, but it just seems more difficult to use. The reason I got the droid in the first place was that the iphone wasn't available on verizon yet, and I do have to say that I like the larger screen on my droid phone compared to the iphone. I was just afraid that every time I couldn't do something due to missing flash, I would think maybe I should have gotten the samsung instead... 

I'm sure both would be similar for this, but Lisa, have you used your ipad outside at all or is the screen pretty much unreadable in bright daylight? I know it's a struggle to use my phone outside...

My husband still isn't sold on the fact that I NEED one... LOL. But last night I got a fortune cookie that said "A book should be like a ball of light in the hand". I told him "HAH! It's a sign that I should get an ipad!"... he still didn't buy it...:angry:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Since you have first hand experience with both Android & Apple, I think you know which platform you prefer. I find Android equally easy to use, but on a tablet I do prefer Apple.

Mine is perfectly easy to read in outside or in the car, BUT I have a special Zagg screen protector that is specifically Anti-Glare. They make ones that aren't anti-glare and will keep the glossy screen look. The huge downside to the anti-glare one I have is that it blurs text a little, basically the screen is a little grainy...but my husband and I decided that we would sacrifice that in order to be able to use it outside on the patio in full sun, etc. The regular screen protectors or none at all would probably be tougher to see clearly in full sun, just like most cell phones.

I am surprised at how much we both use the iPad. It says a lot when it can pretty much replace a desktop PC for most tasks. I have the largest size, wi-fi only ($699). We opted for the largest size so we can put movies on it when traveling and not have to worry about clearing out room to put something new on it. My mother in law has the iPad 1 and only has the smallest size and is constantly having to remove items from it in order to download something new (like renting a movie in the app store, etc).


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Wheatenbrat said:


> Michelle, I didn't even think of going to Visa directly about that issue - I was dealing with the bank that the card was through. But since it was Visa, they probably would have made me jump through hoops as well. I'll definitely keep that in mind about the American Express - I always forget about those benefits. :smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante:
> 
> Lisa, Thank you so much - that is exactly the kind of information I was looking for! It sounds like you use the ipad exactly the way I would be planning to. I also have a droid phone (Droid 2) and I like it, but I just find it's not as easy to use as my ipod touch was (I lost it) :angry:. I definitely think if I got the Ipad that it would be very easy to use for me. With the droid phone I always feel like I'm missing things I could be doing with it, but it just seems more difficult to use. The reason I got the droid in the first place was that the iphone wasn't available on verizon yet, and I do have to say that I like the larger screen on my droid phone compared to the iphone. I was just afraid that every time I couldn't do something due to missing flash, I would think maybe I should have gotten the samsung instead...
> 
> ...


 
I use my AM EX for everything now,plus they DOUBLE the manufacturers warrantee!!!!!! So always a plus. Yeah the yearly fees on platinum cards can be a bit stiff but you get a lot of benefits,discounts and deals at hotels,upgrades ,they will handle disputes at hotels too....but best of all the DOUBLE protection on warantees. Generally if a merchant doesn't make it right,purchased w/ AM EX,they loose their merchant privilages to accept AM EX or they get charged a higher % to accept it...

"ball of light in the hand" sounds like a smart tablet of some kind to me....


----------

